# Hi from Maine



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Total newb here except for just having read Beekeeping for dummies and 
ordering a package of bees to be delivered May 6 ish.

Q..... Should i go with deep or medium hive bodies ? 
Getting older, maybe mediums will be easier to deal with later ?

Thanks, getting excited


----------



## Ledge (Dec 15, 2010)

Greetings! What part of Maine are you from? I run mostly 8 frame mediums myself, because I'm lazy.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> Should i go with deep or medium hive bodies?

This page may be of interest to you ...
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeseightframemedium.htm


----------



## bridgtonblacksmith (Mar 3, 2013)

woodsy,

I used to have bees and I am working on the set up to get started again. When I had bees before, I used DEEP boxes for the brood chambers and MEDIUM boxes for honey supers. Here in Maine, I would suggest giving your bees all of the storge room they can get for overwintering, that's why I used the DEEP boxes. As far as honey supers go, select the ones that will be easiest to carry. Also consider using a cart or wheelbarrow to do the heavy lifting during harvest time. Save your back.

Hope this helps,
Paul


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Ledge, I'm in the Farmington area but out in the woods .

Thanks for sharing that link Rader Sidetrack. 

Paul, is there any time you have to handle or move a fully loaded deep box ?
Guess I'll have to look into this overwintering with mediums some more. 
Glad you brought that to my attention.

Total newb , thanks for all the input

edit.... I see beginner kits being offered here with 2 choices locally, 2 deep or 3 medium .
I suppose the 3 medium would be about the same overall size as 2 deeps yes ?


----------



## LarryG (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Woodsy, I'm new this year and I'm going to use2 8 Frame Deeps for brood and mediums for Honey. I've read a lot and and some people say three mediums equal 2 deeps. Hope this helps


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## bridgtonblacksmith (Mar 3, 2013)

woodsy,

Please bear in mind that the brood chambers (whichever size you choose) will basically be permanently out in your beeyard. First, you should NOT be taking any honey from these boxes - that's where the bees store their over-winter food supply. Next, keep in mind that the honey supers DON'T have to be the same size as the brood chambers. The honey supers are the boxes that you get to harvest honey from. These are the boxes to consider the weight of when full of honey.

I live in Bridgton and would be glad to talk with you or give you a hand if needed.

Paul


----------



## Rob Hughes (Apr 23, 2012)

bridgtonblacksmith said:


> woodsy,
> 
> Please bear in mind that the brood chambers (whichever size you choose) will basically be permanently out in your beeyard. First, you should NOT be taking any honey from these boxes - that's where the bees store their over-winter food supply. Next, keep in mind that the honey supers DON'T have to be the same size as the brood chambers. The honey supers are the boxes that you get to harvest honey from. These are the boxes to consider the weight of when full of honey.


Although the deeps stay out in the yard you still have to lift off the top one and put it somewhere every time you do an inspection of the bottom box, no? and this is heavy lifting. After my first season last year doing it the 'standard' way of two deeps on the bottom, I am resolved on migrating to all mediums this year, or maybe try some top bar hives, which get around that issue of hefting 80 lb plus boxes. This poses another challenge in terms of how you cut down frames that are occupied! 

Rob


----------



## bridgtonblacksmith (Mar 3, 2013)

Rob,

YES, good point. You do have to move the upper brood chamber when performing an inspection. I offer this possibility... If you take an empty deep box (no frames inside) and place this beside the hive being inspected, you can open the top box, inspect each frame and place it in the empty box instead of back into the top brood chamber. Once you have inspected all of the frames in the top box, they are now in the box beside the hive. All you have to lift is the empty brood chamber box. I realize this is a little slower but, it can be done. You would also have to reload the top box again as well...

Paul


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Started with deeps, do over would be mediums or even shallows. You can and will shuffle them around like cards but there are times you will handle the whole box. Deeps can be a little inconvenient when you want to move brood or stores around. Kind of like using a quart measure to move a cup sometimes.
A little easier to get the wood to make your own with medium or shallows.
My back has the biggest vote in the matter.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

bridgtonblacksmith said:


> woodsy,
> 
> Please bear in mind that the brood chambers (whichever size you choose) will basically be permanently out in your beeyard. First, you should NOT be taking any honey from these boxes - that's where the bees store their over-winter food supply. Next, keep in mind that the honey supers DON'T have to be the same size as the brood chambers. The honey supers are the boxes that you get to harvest honey from. These are the boxes to consider the weight of when full of honey.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the generous offer ! Will keep it in mind but think i will be O.K.
Now considering building my own boxes whatever size i decide and just buying the top frames, they are cheap enough.
Almost warm enough to fire up the woodworking shop. 
And thanks for the warm welcome all !


.


----------



## Ledge (Dec 15, 2010)

Myself, I can't build boxes for what I can buy them for from Humble Abodes. Of course, you need to come up with a reason to drive to the Windsor area.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Ledge said:


> Myself, I can't build boxes for what I can buy them for from Humble Abodes. Of course, you need to come up with a reason to drive to the Windsor area.


Wasn't aware of them but google is my friend. 
They do have some very good prices, how is the commercial product quality ?
It would be hard to build boxes any cheaper if i didn't have my own lumber off the back 40 hanging around.

Might be worth a ride over , thanks for the tip .


----------



## LarryG (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Woodsy, I just got 7 deeps,and 7medium Boxes plus 50 medium and 50 deep Frames and got all budget level from Humble Abode. Everything was in great shape and fit together well with no problems. I called them up. ordered everything and went down to the factory and picked them up. All 8 Frame. Paid 9.35 each for the deeps, paid 6.50 each for the mediums, .73 cent each for the 9 1/8th frames and .67 cents each for the 6 1/4 frames.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

LarryG said:


> Hi Woodsy, I just got 7 deeps,and 7medium Boxes plus 50 medium and 50 deep Frames and got all budget level from Humble Abode. Everything was in great shape and fit together well with no problems. I called them up. ordered everything and went down to the factory and picked them up. All 8 Frame. Paid 9.35 each for the deeps, paid 6.50 each for the mediums, .73 cent each for the 9 1/8th frames and .67 cents each for the 6 1/4 frames.


Nice ! 
Was that assembled ?


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Woodsy, These were unassembled but I enjoyed assembling the pieces. I don't know if Humble Abode would assemble the units or what the cost would be.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

LarryG said:


> Hi Woodsy, These were unassembled but I enjoyed assembling the pieces. I don't know if Humble Abode would assemble the units or what the cost would be.


I called and talked with them yesterday. Seems like a good place to do business. 
Got an order together and it was ready to go a few hrs later, including the wax foundations.

Yeah, for the prices i just bought all the woodenware i'll need for the 1st year.
Appreciating all the great tips and info here at Beesource :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Picked up my first hive components today from Humble Abodes Inc. and being a newb am stumped as to where 2 of the pieces go .....pieces are 22" long x 2 " wide with a 3/4"wide x 3/8" deep groove running down the length , the groove is offset from center by 1/8 ".

Maybe spare parts ?

Thanks

Newbee


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like the sides of a bottom board.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with _Saltybee_. The grooves are where the edges of a piece of plywood would be inserted and glued to form the bottom board.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

Spare parts then, went with the screened bottom board.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## ScottinMaine (Feb 8, 2013)

I am just down the road from Humble Abodes. I would say they have the best prices in the whole US. On March 23, they have their yearly open house. last year I got "blemished" mediums for just over $ 5 dollars, una ssembled. The owner I think is an ex metal machinist and is very picky. his blemishes are way better than what I can build usually.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Remember when moving bees it should be a couple of miles or so as otherwise they will go back to their home location. For a little move I think it was only a couple feet at a time.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

As a beginner, it's worth spending some time in the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum. It offers discussion and tips covering many of the decisions a beginner has to make.

I also recommend getting involved with a local bee club. Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes, and are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby by beekeepers:
http://mainebeekeepers.org/chapters/


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

ScottinMaine said:


> I am just down the road from Humble Abodes. I would say they have the best prices in the whole US. On March 23, they have their yearly open house. last year I got "blemished" mediums for just over $ 5 dollars, una ssembled. The owner I think is an ex metal machinist and is very picky. his blemishes are way better than what I can build usually.


Agree, i can't reproduce that degree of precision . I put together 4 medium boxes and 32 frames yesterday, everything fit like a tight glove. Impressed. Its almost too pretty to paint.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

indypartridge said:


> Hello and Welcome!
> 
> As a beginner, it's worth spending some time in the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum. It offers discussion and tips covering many of the decisions a beginner has to make.
> 
> ...


Thanks, will check out that subforum.


----------

